# Frita is crafting 'Iron Closet' **CLOSED**



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey all, this is going my third crafting villager  so I'm starting to get burnt out with all the visits BUT I'd still like to share this cool DIY will you! 
Please read 'NOTES'  below: 




 



*NOTES:*
*1.* I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready (Also please do your best to come quickly so we can get through the queue quicker)
*2.* I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
*3.* **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Frita's house)
*4.* I will be staying in Frita's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 1 set of stairs) ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
*5.* PLEASE leave via the airport and NOT "-"


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

Otter, thanks for continuing to do this. You really rock.
I would love to visit.


----------



## lrpo (Apr 14, 2020)

I am interested in the closet!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to come! Thanks!


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come thanks!


----------



## pung (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! I am interested in coming!


----------



## acsince2004 (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible!


----------



## Master Mage (Apr 14, 2020)

NEVER MIND SORRY


----------



## Kaaww (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

hi there could i visit? c:


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, could i come visit please?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit, thanks!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Starfy (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit if possible.


----------



## drchoo (Apr 14, 2020)

Down for a third run today!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come!


----------

